# Land for sale



## cat1962 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have had this in my mind for a very long time. I am a contry boy from birth. I live in Richardson Texas and would love to get out of town to a small place. I would like to find some thing that would give me a place for my kids to build if it would work after they move from home. Where would I look for some land to get started? Thank you for the help.


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in Rockwall, Texas and am in the same boat. I browse through the United Country website (www.unitedcountry.com) all the time to see if there is anything appealing to me.

What I've learned is that I need to identify areas I'm most interested in and then go visit those areas, drive around and make notes.

Are you looking to get out of Texas completely or stay here? I've read some other links for land for sale in this thread as well so you might read through some of those.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

There's a lot of land out here for sale (Gatesville area) and if you're looking for seclusion (well, maybe a little extreme wording there but you get my point!) and really country/friendly people.. it's a nice area! We're looking for land here in the Belton-ish area ourselves (we're renting while we try out this homesteading stuff... which we're loving). 

We use MLS searches most of the time and the papers are a good source as well. Lots of 'for sale by owner' with owner financing in some cases.


----------



## NTRotty (Mar 11, 2009)

I am currently in Denton and recently purchased in Fannin county, between McKinney and Bonham. You may try landsoftexas web site, can also exchange texas for any other state if you are lookinn for other areas, don't know why anyone would want to leave Texas though.

We look forward to moving to our property in coming 2-3 years, still need to work another 15+ years before eligible to retire. SO an area within a reasonable commute distance to any jobs is an important consideration, at least for us. 

Good luck in your search. There is a farm in Royse CIty I am interested in visiting that rasies Barbados Blackbelly sheep.


----------

